

Metrics Monday: Google Analytics live today at 15:00 UTC  - dirtyaura
https://plus.google.com/events/conra0cb1h0fn9kvbbt6i1iemog

======
dirtyaura
You can follow today's Metrics Monday live via Google Hangout. We have a
Google Analytics expert from Google to tell us about power features of Google
Analytics. It is definitely something that should be interesting for Hacker
News audience.

Metrics Monday is a regular monthly meetup of data hackers and metrics geeks
and this is our first _virtual_ event.

------
dirtyaura
The event will be starting in 15 minutes. Live feed here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMlJgsvYlys&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMlJgsvYlys&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
dirtyaura
The topic of the talk is "Next Generation Analytics: Universal Analytics".

------
adlpz
Is there a way of watching this offline afterwards? I think it could be
interesting but I won't be able to participate live.

~~~
dirtyaura
Yes, the video will be added to Metrics Monday's Youtube channel. I'll post a
link later

